# Looking for a Crew for the Matagorda Bluewater challenge Tourney



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, Ive decided to ask off for vacation time for this event and fish my first offshore tournament. I am looking for 3 people to fish with me. I have decent offshore experience, but looking for some seasoned veterans to go with me. I have a brand new boat, 25'6" Sea Hunt, twin yami 150's, Raymarine GPS/1KW sounder, outriggers, 3-50w Penn Int/Fin Nor reels, 1 30W Penn, 2 Shimano Torium reels with Trevalla Rods (some bay rods too for bait fishing), Satellite Weather, Pretty good selection of Tackle, VHF, PLB, HMS permit, Enclosed Head, All safety equipment. 

I will provide the boat and will pay the $200 Entry fee and the fuel in the truck to get there and back, Looking for some people to split the cost of fuel for the boat/side pots/ calcutta. 

I will split any winnings except the 55 gal drum of oil if we win!

Obviously weather permitting...if the dang wind will ever stop blowing 

So, PM me if interested! 

Daren


----------



## mrager2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am interested, let me know what yiou think the total costs will be.

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## reel-deal (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you still looking for people??


----------

